# I've been riding regular, but might be goofy?



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Have tried riding switch?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

puppies said:


> Hi all,
> I've been riding regular for 2 years now, not spectacular at snowboarding but can link my turns, go down blues just fine. I realized though, that when I surf or skate, my right foot is in front. Is it worth it for me to switch at this point? I do find that even now that I feel more comfortable on my board, I tend to lean back a lot, is this a result of going down with the wrong foot in front?
> 
> Any input is appreciated!


Yes, it's worth it. Even if you are regular, being comfortable switch is useful.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Go and buy a true twin asymmetrical board, set your bindings true duck stance +15/-15, and embrace your ambidextrousness!!!!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Go and buy a true twin asymmetrical board, set your bindings true duck stance -15/-15, and embrace your ambidextrousness!!!!!


+15/-15 is what you meant though, right?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> +15/-15 is what you meant though, right?


I thought I'd add an element of direction to really test out the stance direction!!!!!

Oops!!!!! :embarrased1:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

When I first rented a board they set me up goofy because I prefer my right foot to catch me when using the push test... lol. So I learned goofy with a +20 +10 forward stance (mid 90s that's how they setup bindings). By the end of the day I was riding switch like it was nothing, highly awkward riding down the hill with your feet pointing backwards. It's been almost 2 decades since then. Forgot how to ride switch 

If anything riding goofy for you will be like breathing fresh air for the first time. Just remember to practice riding switch so you don't forget.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Ride however you like. There is no wrong way to snowboard. You don't need the internet's permission to ride switch, or its help to define which direction is switch for you. I think I picked goofy because I "goofy" sounds more fun than "regular."

Leaning back is usually from speed anxiety, but for you it may just be a habit from surfing and skating. In my experience (advanced snowboarder, low-intermediate skater, competent novice surfer), snowboarding rewards pressuring the front foot with increased maneuverability more than surfing or skating does. Just try riding with more weight on the front foot, as well as using the leverage of your boots and bindings to twist the board more, and see if you like what happens.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Funny...
I'm a goofy skateboarder, I kick balls with my left foot. 
However, on snowboard im regular, cause thats how the board came from the dealer when I started snowboarding 14-15 years ago! 
And like you, I to find myself leaning a tad back, but if I ride switch, its fine.
I also find doing rails and spins very awkard riding regular, cause im so used to skating goofy...


----------

